# how to get my 13 month old to stop doing high pitched scream!



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

HELLLP.
my 13 month old daughter is doing this ear piercing High Pitched scream. like when her sister takes away a toy from her. or there is something that she wants to have that she cant have. How can i stop it. we have tried ignoring her and telling her no screaming. like she will do it in her highchair if she bored or u arent getting her the food quick enough. what can we do?


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, mama. I remember those screams all too well.

My ds was about 14-15 months when he started, and it was especially awful because we were living at my in-laws' house at the time and I had everyone telling me what I should do about it.









The thing that helped the most, I think, was the passage of time. He is two now and only does it occasionally outside, once in a blue moon inside.

One thing I can suggest to try now would be to take her outside when she screams, and scream with her. Then take her back inside and speak calmly, so that she can perhaps begin to learn the difference between inside and outside voices. Or try to make it into a game, start whispering and say: "Can you talk as quiet as a mouse?"

Just remember: "This too shall pass." I thought my ds would scream forever, and he is now on to throwing things.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ignore it. I know the stage seems to last forever when you're in it...

-Angela


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

It went away naturally for my son too. But sometimes I would do a really exaggerated whisper and he thought that was fun. So, that might distract and help. But it will go away eventually.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

teach her sign language. She's trying to communicate her needs.

DD is now starting to scream when she wants something so we've added "help" to our signing vocabulary so hopefully she will catch on soon.

redirection/distraction is good too.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree with some simple sign language. I also started screaming OUTSIDE, step inside and talk very quiet, outside SCREAM (have her scream too) go INSIDE and talk quiet(her too) and repeat every day for a few days. Then when she does scream, over toy or whatever you pick her up and go outside. Tell her "OK- now scream- get it out let's hear ALL of it" and then inside tell her to talk quite.

Sounds silly, but it worked for my VERY stubborn 2 yr old- we did this at 12 months, and then 14months and after that all I would have to do is say that "Scream OUTSIDE. Are you OUTSIDE?" and she would stop. Hang in there! And remember that she's TELLING you something- don't forget to acknowledge what she's saying. You Know?


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine likes to do this to (she 21 months though...so a little older). She not usually upset when she does it. She just thinks its funny. When she does it "for fun" I gently remind her that we don't scream indoors and will speak in a loud whisper to get the point accross. She'll usually get the point. If she keeps doing it, I ignore her and after a minute or 2 she'll just stop when she realizes she's not getting a reaction.

The bigger deal I make out of it...the more she will continue to do it. My daughter isn't really all that persistant, so ignoring it works best for us.

If she's screaming because she's genuinely upset, I just try to console/distract her and let it pass.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for a ll the advice. we using some signing with her like Milk Eat, all done, for me. she only has picked up on the all done and signed it a few times. but definitely understands when i sign milk or eat. i will have to look for the help sign. and start using it. i remember my older daughter signing around 2 yrs i am hoping makayla starts sooner than kaylee did.


----------

